# Bestest Cupcakes Ever!



## TexasTamale (Sep 29, 2006)

This Girl Rock's Cupcake's!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There is alot of great food Bloggers out there...this one Rocks!!! 
She has a passion for cupcakes, and has even given the recipes for all of us to enjoy!.....
Here is her web page(she has so many to enjoy) : http://cupcakeblog.com/index.php/category/ingredients/citrus/

Here is the one I made...(It is defiantly for my Holiday Menu now)





*Papaya-Coconut Cupcakes with Ginger-Lime Cream Cheese Frosting*
Posted by chockylit in Citrus, Coconut, Tropical Fruits, Cheese (Saturday March 25, 2006 at 5:12 pm)

I made these cupcakes for a dinner party I will be going to tonight. I wanted to make something to compliment the Asian-inspired menu. It was also a good time to try out some vintage molds I bought at a flea market last weekend. I figured something dense and moist, like this recipe, would be easiest to unmold.
The texture of this cupcake is interesting, not quite a cupcake or a muffin… almost like a fruit cake, but nicer. The cake is moist, chunky, and fruity. After having tasted it, I felt that vanilla pastry cream would have been a nice compliment. Unfortunately, with limited time to shop for more eggs, I stuck with the plan of ginger-lime cream cheese frosting. The end product is still delicious and I will happy to bring them to the party.
On a side note, yesterday was the official one year anniversary of the blog. This will be the 30th cupcake recipe that I have posted and to celebrate, oh how exciting, I will be posting the 31st tomorrow. And lastly, for those of you in the bay area, I am told there may be an article about cupcakes in this Wednesday’s San Francisco Chronicle, in the food & wine section. Check it out if you get a chance.

*Papaya-Coconut Cupcakes*

12 regular cupcakes / 350 degree oven

2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
1-1/3 cups sugar
2 large eggs
1/2 cup oil
1/4 cup coconut milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
6 ounces papaya, chopped
1/2 cup coconut, sweetened
1. mix flour, baking soda, salt, and sugar in a medium sized bowl
2. in a separate small bowl, beat eggs to break up
3. add oil and coconut milk to the eggs and mix to combine
4. add eggs/oil/coconut milk mixture to the dry ingredients, mix to combine
5. add vanilla, papaya, and coconut to the rest of the ingredients and mix to combine
6. scoop into cupcake papers with an ice cream scooper
7. bake at 350 degree oven 20-22 minutes or until a toothpick comes out clean





cooling cupcakes

Ginger-Lime Cream Cheese Frosting

8 ounces or 1 package of Philly cream cheese
1/2 stick butter
3 cups sifted powdered sugar
1 tablespoon fresh ginger, grated or chopped fine
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 tablespoon lime juice
1. bring the butter to room temperature by letting it sit out for 1 or 2 hours
2. sift powdered sugar into a bowl or onto parchment
3. beat butter and cheese at medium speed until creamy
4. add the sugar and beat until combined
5. add gingers and lime juice, beat until combined
NOTE: If you are not sure how much ginger taste you might like, start by adding half the amount and taste/adjust until you get the ginger flavor you like.
6. you can add more sugar until you get to the consistency and sweetness you like






*Yummy Stuff!!!! Thank you "Cup Cake Bake Shop"!!!!*


----------



## JoAnn L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank you so much for the website and great recipes. I looove cupcakes.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 1, 2006)

Your receipe it terrific and will certainly keep a copy of it.  Thank you so much for all your receipes.


----------

